# Smokehouse lake boat ramp



## baldona523 (Mar 2, 2008)

I am assuming it is open to public access for a fee, anyone know how much? I know that the niceville fireworks bream tourny is there every year, my motor is not working so I am just going to be using a trolling motor just wondering if this is a decent spot to fish around the Choctawhatchee river with only a trolling motor? Or anyone have any other places off the lower Choctaw to fish out of a boat with only a trolling motor? Thanks.


----------



## BuckWild (Oct 2, 2007)

It's $3 to launch. You have to run about 1.5 miles to the main river, but if you just want to bass or bream fish, that whole stretch looks fishy and there are some nice sloughs off of it.


----------



## baldona523 (Mar 2, 2008)

Awesome that is exactly what I was hoping for. Thanks


----------



## cigar minnow (May 12, 2010)

yep Smokehouse lake is an excellent boat ramp. The only thing that would be better is to own that house right there on the boat ramp. Could just wake up & go fishin'. Me & my grandpa goes there & puts in to go mullet fishing down there at the "stump". Pretty popular around there at times. Just never tried fishin' for bream & bass. My cousin likes to go down there to catch catfish at night. He just uses a ganoe to get around.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

To baldona523: You asked about a place to fish on the Choctawhatchee River using only a trolling motor. The best place I know is 7 Runs just south of Bruce on Hwy 81. Also Dead River and Morrison Springs can be fished with just a trolling motor. For a complete guide see www.*waltoncounty*chamber.com/pdf/*walton*_fact_booklet.pdf

At 7Runs and Dead River you won't be able to get a heavy boat launched when the water is low like now. If the Carville River Gauge is showing about 3 ft or more you are usually OK. Morrison Springs is no problem all of the time. 

At Smokehouse an electric is all the way out to the river. 

You can catch fish at all these locations with just a troller or sculling a boat.


----------

